# "Double-Dipping" article in "Cutting Edge"



## ollielooya (Aug 10, 2013)

Wow, have you all read the August Letter's to the Editor in response to the February article "Know Double Dipping Etiquette"?  Correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't this have a major impact on past, present and future coding for E/M?   I fear that perhaps many EM visits may have been undercoded as a result? Just wondering what the general concensus to this coding article by Mr. Verhovshek may be by the members who read these forums?

Have been waiting for this to be discussed, but so far only one link and would be nice to get more feedback, so looking forward to more responses.


----------



## MsGarner69 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello Sue,

As a current medical coding student, It truly is confusing and unsettling to me to know that the way we're being trained is solely based off of a "myth" that has escalated since 1997. I find it hard to believe that after all this time NOBODY in the coding industry ever questioned Mr. Verhovshek's initial article all of those years ago. Although I'm gaining much knowledge while in the course of my studies I would like to think that the way I'm learning everything is the correct way. 

I can't even imagine all of the undercoding that's been done because of this. I wonder what kind of "global" fix can be done for future E/M reporting, seeing everyone probably is not even aware (or will be) of this misinterpretation of the article in question?


----------



## cp19756 (Aug 11, 2013)

Can u give a link to the article?


----------



## MsGarner69 (Aug 11, 2013)

cp19756 said:


> Can u give a link to the article?



Here's the link to the article from February
http://news.aapc.com/index.php/2013/02/know-double-dipping-etiquette/

The follow up was featured in this months edition of the Cutting Edge in the "letter to the editor" section.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 11, 2013)

For those of you that have never had the pleasure of corresponding directly with Mr. Verhovshek, he is an awesome individual.   I have always found him to be approachable and extremely knowledgeable.  I have always appreciated his insights into this world of coding.  I just thought I would put that out there as I am a big fan of his!


----------



## ollielooya (Aug 12, 2013)

Since this post has rolled over, and may get lost in the process I guess the best thing would be to contact the article writer. I thought for sure by now that this thread would generate more responses.  Will give it a little more time before calling AAPC HQ.


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Aug 12, 2013)

ollielooya said:


> Since this post has rolled over, and may get lost in the process I guess the best thing would be to contact the article writer. I thought for sure by now that this thread would generate more responses.  Will give it a little more time before calling AAPC HQ.



I definitely agree with you and feel that things need to be clarified.  Maybe the world is ready for *2013 DG's* to clear some grey areas of E/M that people have been struggling with since 1995!! 
If it matters any I used the "don't double dip" method for my CEMC and passed.  But that could all be tied into the fact that the AAPC states there will be "no trick questions" on the exam...IDK def something needs to be written!!

Just my thoughts!


----------



## ollielooya (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks Lulu for your response.  I find it odd that more haven't jumped on board with this one, don't you? Really would like to know what the seasoned list members who specialize in EM coding think of this.  Without calling out names, really hope they'll see this and offer their insight!


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Aug 12, 2013)

If you post this in the E/M section maybe that will get more attention, or every know and again post on this yourself and bring it back to the top of the list!!!    

Staying tuned...


----------



## ollielooya (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks Lulu, thought about doing that initially and probably should have done that first, but figured the GENERAL category would draw in more.  I'll finish out the day waiting here and will post in the EM section first thing tomorrow morning!  Thanks for waiting it out with us!


----------

